# Payslip in the post : both my name and pps no showing in the window of the envelope



## aido79 (27 Nov 2007)

hi, 
i started a new job a couple of weeks ago and have just recieved my first payslip in the post with both my name and my pps number showing in the window of the envelope. should i say something to my boss about this?


----------



## ajapale (27 Nov 2007)

*Re: pps no. in post*

Why does this bother you?


----------



## miselemeas (27 Nov 2007)

One of the provisions of the Data Protection Act http://www.welfare.ie/topics/ppsn/dataprot.html -


"Documents such as Social Services Cards issued by the DSFA, tax documents (e.g. P45, P60) and certain payslips contain the person's PPS No. and as such, should be safeguarded and should not be left around for others to see or misappropriate. [See below for a list of common documents that display an individual's PPS No.]"


----------



## Flymask (27 Nov 2007)

Well, based on last week's news from the UK, I think it is normal that someone might be concerned about the issue, even if the chances of it resulting in identity theft or whatever are probably quite slim.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2007)

*Re: Payslip in the post : both my name and pps no showing in the window of the envelo*



aido79 said:


> hi,
> i started a new job a couple of weeks ago and have just recieved my first payslip in the post with both my name and my pps number showing in the window of the envelope. should i say something to my boss about this?


If it really concerns you - yes obviously. Why are you getting your payslips in the post rather than just into your hand?


----------



## oldtimer (27 Nov 2007)

Don't many people  i.e. Gardai, teachers, An Post employees get their payslips in the post?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2007)

Really? I didn't know that. I've never received other than the odd post leaving payslip in the post so assumed that most people got them in the workplace.

Personally if what happened the original poster happened to me I'd probably treat it as a slight accident and would just overlook it. Especially if I was only in a job a few weeks and didn't want to come across as a bit of a crank. If it happened on a regular basis then I might be more concerned.


----------



## Swallows (27 Nov 2007)

Once when I replied to an advert in the local paper for a FAS course, the man on the other end of the phone asked for my PPS No. When I told him that I wouldn't be giving that out over the phone he got really annoyed and said that it's easy to get anyone's PPS No. if you want it. Needless to say I told him to go ahead and get mine then. It was a mobile phone I was calling and he was not at an office so thought it was risky to give it out.

Getting a payslip through the post which is open for all to see is not nice and makes the recipient feel vulnerable. But this is the case with any correspondence which can be identified. I belong to An Taisce and they stamp their name on the outside of the envelope. I was challenged by a neighbour (who was looking for planning permission) as to what I was doing belonging to such an organisation and would it affect him? Dont  quite know how he saw the letter !!


----------



## Calico (27 Nov 2007)

*Re: Payslip in the post : both my name and pps no showing in the window of the envelo*



ClubMan said:


> Really? I didn't know that. I've never received other than the odd post leaving payslip in the post so assumed that most people got them in the workplace..



I recently worked for a bank which posted out payslips. They were very well sealed though - just like how the bank would post out your atm no.


----------



## miselemeas (27 Nov 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Don't many people i.e. Gardai, teachers, An Post employees get their payslips in the post?


 
Teachers payslips posted to the school for distribution (DES C & C schools)


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2007)

Now that I think of it, the (_US_) company I work for outsources the local (_Irish_) finance stuff including payroll to an accountancy firm and they post the payslips to our office for distribution to staff by the boss but always in a sealed envelope and the payslips are also those self sealed security printed ones (i.e. you have to tear it open to see the contents). If the original poster's payslip was posted in an envelope with a "window" then that seems like a bit of a security/privacy risk alright.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (28 Nov 2007)

our payroll is outsourced so we get out slips in the post.


----------



## niceoneted (28 Nov 2007)

Gardai get there payslip at their work place.


----------



## z107 (28 Nov 2007)

*Re: Payslip in the post : both my name and pps no showing in the window of the envelo*

Most payroll software should have the facility to print to a variety of payslips, including security payslips.

Maybe wait a couple of months to settle in, and then suggest to the accounts department that they use security payslips.


----------

